

Show HN: Blogging for hackers using gist  - dawilster
http://goroya.com

======
BasDirks
Most gists I tried to read failed to display properly.
<http://goroya.com/1231231> <http://goroya.com/841949>
<http://goroya.com/41214>

Other times I see funky errors: <http://goroya.com/412121>

Also upon my first visit to any of those pages, the author is missing. When I
then refresh, it's there.

You want to increase the line-height on your copy, and that font looks like
crap in italic.

Looking forward to your next iteration.

~~~
dawilster
Thanks for the heads up.

I noticed your trying to read ruby files, goroya reads files using the
markdown syntax so if you want code to be displayed properly the first line
needs to start with '>'

~~~
BasDirks
That wasn't clear to me from the description. Very cool btw how the homepage
is shown with the same tech as it describes.

